# "E" chains/links?



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

I've been seeing some chatter about "E" specific chains, and wonder what you all run on your bike, and what you carry in the case of an on-trail break.

I have all of about 100 miles on my bike at this point, so I don't think I should need a chain yet, but I ordered a stretch gauge to keep an eye on it, and some master links to carry while riding in case of it snaps. The factory chain is a KMC e10s, which is apparently "E" specific, so I'm inclined to just replace with the same thing when the time comes, but I have to wonder how much of a difference there is between it and a middle of the road SRAM or something like that.


----------



## sooslow (Dec 14, 2017)

At the 500 mile mark I went again and bought a new chain so I wouldn’t worry about it breaking going up a monster hill. Was not an “e specific“ chain, but was identical to the original chain that came on my Levo.


----------



## johneracer (Mar 23, 2006)

I tried kmc e bike chain and a regular sram gx chain, no difference. I’m hard on my bike and feel I take good care of the chain but still get it to 5% in about 500 miles. I’m sure people run them longer but I swap out before I get it to .75%. Chains are not expensive and I buy when I find at a good price. The old chain can be carried as a spare!


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

Chains, chainrings, cassettes - your wear rate depends on your conditions, your riding style and maintenance. My drivetrains are all standard components, not E specific, and they're still original (1,600 and 1,300 miles) and function perfectly. After every ride I lube my chain with Squirt (paraffin based). I rarely ride in very wet or muddy conditions and I always ease off the pedals when shifting. I carry a chain break tool and a multilink which I haven't had to use in the past 15+ years of analog mtb and road riding. Buy/replace components based on your riding experience, style and conditions.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

I have a heavy fat e bike. I take good care of my chains. The present chain has about 2,000 miles on it and is nearing 5% for change. It is just a Shimano 105 11 speed chain. Not e bike specific.


----------



## warpdwhim (Sep 14, 2020)

When I replaced the chain on my Levo I researched and talked to my LBS. They recommended the regular.
A "regular" chain was 1/2 the price of the E chain. I got a bit less than 2000kms out of the E chain. 
At 3300kms I got rid of the bike and was still on the "regular" and it wasn't at .5 yet.
Not worth the extra price for the E IMO.


----------

